# Woodland mills HM126 sawmill any good



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking for input on the Woodland mills sawmill, I know it's not of the caliber of anything from Woodmizer, but that's not in the budget yet. This seems more compact and relatively well made, even if it is manufactured in China. The two year warranty seems acceptable, the Kohler command engine I would prefer over a Chinese engine. This would be particularly helpful if someone knows where I can put my hands on one and check it out in person. Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

never heard of those before i started with a hudson saw might want to look into those also.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've looked at the Hudson, Oscar and HFE models from that company and the small one seems priced good, the same as this one. But this one has more power and larger log capacity, all in a package about the same size. These two things are particularly attractive to me.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

my hudson is still in really good shape very well made.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I watched the video here.

http://www.woodlandsawmills.com/


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

i would go woth the hudson oscar with 10 hrsp.im a firm believer in the 4 post design nothing compares to its strength.


----------



## CoachSchroeder (Jan 3, 2014)

I was doing some research on this subject not long ago and I'd also love to hear from anyone who has any experience with the woodland sawmill. Looks like a great machine for the money.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like my upcoming birthday present


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sure does look a lot like the one Harbor Freight sells.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have studied the on that was available from harbor freight. There are similarities between the saw head and the lifting mechanism but the differences still seem substantial. I did talk to a couple of people in their Ontario office and they don't participate in any demo days or have customers that will demo their mill for potential customers.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I Dont know a ton about these type mills, but their video seems to show off a machine doing everything I would ever need to do. I would be happy to be able to cut a nice wide slab of wood.


----------



## DimeTX (Dec 9, 2021)

> I have studied the on that was available from harbor freight. There are similarities between the saw head and the lifting mechanism but the differences still seem substantial. I did talk to a couple of people in their Ontario office and they don t participate in any demo days or have customers that will demo their mill for potential customers.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


How did it work out for you? I really like how portable they are and easy to store.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I have had this Woodland Mills machine for several years. It has for sure paid for itself in lumber milled but not without a learning curve, I suppose there would be that with any mill. Overall we are well pleased with the machine and don't have a problem recommending it. I'd be glad to show it to you if you want to drive to Washington State, quite a trip for you. Ours is a 2016 Model and they've made several improvements since then. It is not as straight forward as they make it look in the videos but the instructions are good.

A few points,
We go through a lot of blades, more than expected, I think partly due to the Douglas Fir that we cut a lot and the bark probably contains dirt and sand. A dull blade is the main cause of wavy cuts.
Getting the blades to track straight and true takes some learning but once you have it set there is not a major problem.

I finally poured a concrete pad for it, really made a difference over the timbers we were using, much more stable. It is VERY sensitive to being perfectly straight and level. Also I rigged up my shop dust collector to blow most of the sawdust about 40 feet away into the woods.

Any questions I can help you with are welcome, If you want pictures give me an Email.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

OOPS, I just noticed that I responded to an OLD querry. DId you buy a mill


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

My old neighbor had talked to a lot of makers back before he bought his, and he picked the Timber Mule people to make his. All I know is he was really happy both with what he got, and the amount he paid. Wasn't a lot he couldn't do with it on a log that he was able to move to it with his Bobcat. After he had it a while he added hydraulic lifters, to assist in turning it once on the bed. Not sure if he just made that happen with XYZ sourced equipment, or Timber Mule had that upgrade?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I did buy a mill earlier this year, a Wood-Mizer LX-55 and for the most part I'm very pleased with it. It really is not a portable mill unless you put it on a trailer and I've considered buying a portable mill to supplement or replace it. There's currently a 14 month(!) lead time for a LT35 hydraulic mill. I've seen used ones selling for $3-5K more than new because of this. I don't really need one yet or want to drop $26K right now but in 14 months I think I will. The premium for a hydraulic mill is high, something like $8K but with all that it offers, it's not only easier and faster to handle and cut logs, it removes the need for a tractor (another $8K + another truck & trailer) to load logs. I bought the 14hp engine with mine as I didn't want to be short on power.

For more information, I've done a review you can find by looking at my profile.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeti, are ya making $$$$ with it? My old neighbor planned to in retirement, and all he made was friends, not that thats a bad thing, but he didn't pay it off, but he is the King of Hobby, guy has a hand in everything.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Not yet but I didn't buy it think it had to pay for itself, the one I really wanted, the LT-15 wide, would have had to generate income at ~11K for everything (when it was on sale).


----------

